# Aw yiss I love these legs...



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Nomnomnom

You can tell the rest of his back end is already wet from cleaning - hah.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Haha, so cute. He's so beautiful! :luv


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

ty ^_^


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I just love a well groomed man! Very handsome white beard, too!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Ooh very tasty. Sometimes a tasty foot is very nice too. Nom nom.


and what a beautiful bengal boy you have there!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I LOVE bengals. You can't post too many photos!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks  I feel like I do sometimes


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

0ozma said:


> Thanks  I feel like I do sometimes


Haha - if you don't want to post them, I'll give you my email address!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Man, He is one Awesome Boy! Stunning!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Such cute kitties!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Oh Man, He is one Awesome Boy! Stunning!


Oozma...I was referring to your Boy...!!!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Dang here I was thinking you were making the first move!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

0ozma said:


> Dang here I was thinking you were making the first move!


ROFL!! My ummm, "other half" might have something to say about that!!!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw, maybe next time :thumb


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If 0ozma posts a selfie in the same position as Hachi in the pic, Sharon, I believe you can consider the move made.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> If 0ozma posts a selfie in the same position as Hachi in the pic, Sharon, I believe you can consider the move made.


Nebraska Cat! Oh My!! You Guys know how to make a Gal Blush!! .


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> If 0ozma posts a selfie in the same position as Hachi in the pic, Sharon, I believe you can consider the move made.


Haha I don't know how attractive that would be... might need a partner!


----------



## clowderofcats (Dec 2, 2013)

Perfect picture! You are an excellent photographer, but we all know the real talent is in your model!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey I have pics in the member picture thread! That's the most ill do!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Now this is a pose I could do! I am SO disappointed I caught this with a phone camera and not a good camera. Can barely see his teeth


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like he is practicing a yoga position called 'The Lion Pose'!!


----------

